# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  So sánh hiệu năng Windows 8 và Windows 7

## khanhnguyen12021

*Mới đây, trang laptopmag đã tiến hành thử nghiệm HĐH Windows 7 và Windows 8 phiên bản Consumer Preview trên 3 chiếc laptop gồm Dell Inspiron 15 M5030, ASUS Zenbook UX31 và Samsung Series 7 Slate để so sánh tốc độ giữa 2 HĐH này. Và kết quả cho thấy Windows 7 cho tốc độ copy file nhanh hơn, thời lượng pin tốt hơn nhưng Windows 8 cho thời gian khởi động nhanh hơn, mặc dù điểm số khi thử nghiệm với các chương trình đo hiệu năng của cả 2 OS này không có quá nhiều sự khác biệt.*

*Thời gian khởi động: Windows 8 nhanh hơn*

​Thử nghiệm Windows 8 Consumer Preview trên Dell Inspiron 15 M5030 và ASUS Zenbook UX31 cho thấy Inspiron 15 M5030 mất 92 giây để khởi động với Windows 7 nhưng với Windows 8 thì chỉ mất 38 giây. Samsung Series 7 Slate và ASUS Zenbook UX31 mất 29 giây để khởi động với Windows 7 nhưng với Windows 8 thì Series 7 mất 13 giây còn Zenbook chỉ mất 10 giây để khởi động. 

*Copy file: Windows 7 nhanh hơn*

​
Thử nghiệm copy 1 thư mục chứa nhiều tập tin với dung lượng 4.97GB trên máy Dell Inspiron 15 M5030, Windows 7 cho tốc độ 24 MB/giây còn Windows 8 chỉ đạt 23 MB/giây.

Thử nghiệm trên Samsung Series 7 và ASUS Zenbook UX31 còn cho sự khác biệt lớn hơn. Tốc độ copy trên Windows 7 của Series 7 là 68 MB/giây còn Zenbook là 98 MB/giây. Thử nghiệm với Windows 8, tốc độ copy của Series 7 chỉ đạt 27 MB/giây còn Zenbook chỉ đạt 34 MB/giây.


*Thử nghiệm hiệu năng tổng thể*

​Khi thử nghiệm 2 hệ điều hành với PCMark07 để đánh giá hiệu năng tổng thể, cả 2 hệ điều hành không có sự khác biệt quá nhiều về điểm số. 

*Thử nghiệm hiệu năng đồ họa*


_Kết quả thử nghiệm trên 2 HĐH bằng phần mềm 3DMark06._​*Thử nghiệm pin: thời lượng pin Windows 7 tốt hơn*

*[replacer_img]*
​Dùng phần mềm Laptop Battery Test (lướt web liên tục bằng WiFi với Firefox), Inspiron 15 cho pin 3 tiếng 7 phút với Windows 7, nhưng pin máy chỉ được 2 tiếng 45 phút với Windows 8. Zenbook UX31 "sống"được 5 tiếng 58 phút với Windows 7 nhưng chỉ còn 4 tiếng 55 phút trên Windows 8. Samsung Series 7 cho thời lượng pin 5 tiếng 49 phút với Windows 7 nhưng rớt xuống còn 3 tiếng 36 phút với Windows 8.​

----------


## thuctapseonx01

Vậy thì Win 8 CP hơn hẳn Win 7 rồi.

----------


## Ricky1990

> Vậy thì Win 8 CP hơn hẳn Win 7 rồi.


Có thể đó mới là bài Test của dân IT thui...quan trọng nhất vẫn là liệu người dùng "bình thường" cảm thấy nó như thế nào, dễ sử dụng, trực quan, dễ thao tác, ít sinh ra lỗi,....

----------


## favourhn

Hi vọng đến bản chính thức Win8 sẽ hoàn chỉnh hơn, làm sao đạt được mục tiêu chính là nhanh, nhẹ, ổn định, dễ sử dụng là thu hút được người dùng.

----------


## tuongts

xem qua em vẫn thấy khá ngần ngại về việc dùng hệ mới này. vì e dùng khá nhiều phần mềm "tai quái"
mà cho em hỏi: có phải cách hoạt động của nó gần giống với điện thoại không ạ
???/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## longcheng

có ai test thử rồi record lại cho cả diễn đàn cùng xem đi ạ
em xem qua youtube thì có vẻ sử dụng nó khác quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## datlinh1989

> có ai test thử rồi record lại cho cả diễn đàn cùng xem đi ạ
> em xem qua youtube thì có vẻ sử dụng nó khác quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Nếu vậy thì bạn nên xem qua bài này nhé http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?147613-Nh%E1%BB%AFng-ph%E1%BA%A7n-m%E1%BB%81m-ch%E1%BA%A1y-%C4%91%C6%B0%E1%BB%A3c-tr%C3%AAn-Windows-8

----------


## diamondlotusvn.com

tưởng win8 phải vượt trội hơn hẳn chứ nhỉ,nếu cứ như thế thì dùng win7 cho chắc ăn,chư laptop cài win8,1 đống games+phần mềm thì chạy rùa lắm nhỉ

----------


## jindovn

> tưởng win8 phải vượt trội hơn hẳn chứ nhỉ,nếu cứ như thế thì dùng win7 cho chắc ăn,chư laptop cài win8,1 đống games+phần mềm thì chạy rùa lắm nhỉ


Win 8 ra đời...mục đích là gần như tiến tới các thiết bị di động cầm tay như Phone, Tablet (Máy tính bảng), với thông số so sánh trên chỉ mới là so sánh bản windows 8 CP thôi... còn bản chính thức "sẽ còn rất nhiều điều bất ngờ"...nên giờ chúng ta cứ Test thử đi đã nhé...

----------


## kingkonghn

nhưng bây giờ ứng dụng cho win8 vẫn còn ít các bác nhỉ! em đang định cài nhưng hơi lăn tăn...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## muadongvinhcuu

> nhưng bây giờ ứng dụng cho win8 vẫn còn ít các bác nhỉ! em đang định cài nhưng hơi lăn tăn...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


He..he cứ cài đi...vì hiện nay đa phần nó đang được Fix rất nhiều phần mềm rùi

----------


## sangdv

Sản phẩm càng về sau thì sẽ được loại bỏ hầu hết các lỗi tương thích chứ nhể :whistling:

----------


## Seoprok45

Anh *Mr ESC* ơi! anh co the chi cho em chỗ download driver win8 ko? main của em là H55. anh giúp em vs. thanks anh trước! ​

----------


## seo012013

> Anh *Mr ESC* ơi! anh co the chi cho em chỗ download driver win8 ko? main của em là H55. anh giúp em vs. thanks anh trước! ​


Không cần phải Driver, em dùng chức năng Update của Windows 8 đó.... vì Windows 8 sẽ tự động cập nhật Driver (nếu máy em kết nối đc Internet)

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

he.. thanks anh nhiều! ( mà em k nhìn thấy nút thank đâu cả [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))

----------


## beprongviet

He..he Nút Thank thì trong Diễn Đàn mới có...còn ở ngoài này thì không có ..he.h.e

----------


## vanthi1991

Hy vọng Win 8 ra đời sẽ khắc phục được all trên Win 7 để sử dụng tốt hơn..nhưng cho mình hỏi win 8 cài ra nó có auto cạp nhật Driver ko nhỉ?

----------


## trunghehe

được chứ...nó tự động cập nhật gần như 97% Driver của máy sử dụng Windows, còn các máy MacBook thì chú ý đến Driver card màn hình.

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

Mình muốn có bộ cài Win 7 bạn nào có thể chia sẻ với minh?

----------


## suemall

mình cài Windows8-ConsumerPreview-32bit-English thấy: như khởi động lần đầu có lúc nhanh lúc chậm , còn thì đang dùng khởi động lại như w7 không hơn . thêm nữa nó không tương thích với cạc đồ họa rời của mình nhiều khi màn hình đen xì . chạy lần đầu sau khi cài cũng chẳng thấy tốc độ hấp dẫn . được cái tính năng kéo và thả các chương trình tiện dụng. lại còn không tương thích với avira nữa chứ.

----------


## BaoNgoc99

ai text thử roài cho e bít đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ..nhìn zô khó hiểu quá @@

----------


## b2ltpt

Mình mới thay main GIGABYTE và 1 ổ cứng ATA 250 G,RAM 1,5 G,cài đặt Win 7,đọc thì thấy phiên bản copy 1989-2004
Không hiểu sao,mỗi lần tắt máy,vào shutdown là có cái mề đay vàng dấu chấm than.Mỗi lần tắt máy như vậy phải chờ đợi để cho nó update lúc thì 1 OF 1,lúc thì 1 OF 2,lâu mới tắt được máy,như vậy thấy chậm quá,vậy lỗi này do đâu ?
Điều thứ 2 xin hỏi : Khi cài Win 7 rồi,tự dưng có 2 vị khách không mời tự xâm nhập vào,giành quyền mạc định đó là Laban.vn và Qrtax,tìm đủ chỗ để xóa đi không được,bám dai như đỉa,rất đáng ghét và bực dọc
Vậy nhờ các chuyên gia giải cứu hộ 2 trường hợp nêu trên,xin cảm ơn

----------


## acek62

*Trả lời: So sánh hiệu năng Windows 8 và Windows 7*

Để cho tiện thì Hồng Hạc cần xử lý những vẫn đề nào, làm thành 1 cái List để mọi người cùng nhau chia sẻ hướng khắc phục, chứ Hồng Hạc viết văn dài như thế thì khó lòng mà GOM Ý cho đủ.

Thanks

----------


## giaitriso

*Trả lời: So sánh hiệu năng Windows 8 và Windows 7*




> Để cho tiện thì Hồng Hạc cần xử lý những vẫn đề nào, làm thành 1 cái List để mọi người cùng nhau chia sẻ hướng khắc phục, chứ Hồng Hạc viết văn dài như thế thì khó lòng mà GOM Ý cho đủ.
> 
> Thanks


Cảm ơn bạn
Mình đã chỉnh sửa lại câu hỏi rồi đó,mong được giúp đỡ !

----------


## duydiem6868

*Trả lời: So sánh hiệu năng Windows 8 và Windows 7*

trả lời bạn Hồng Hạc:
-Điều 1: Hiện tượng này xảy ra do hệ điều hành của bạn đang kích hoạt chức năng Update, bạn có thể vào Control Panel -> Window Update để tắt chắc năng này
-Điều 2:
+ Gỡ laban: http://laban.vn/support/removehp
+ Qrtax gì đó mình chưa gặp, nhưng có lẽ cung tương tự vậy

----------


## GemMylove

Bạn MTN đưa cái đường dẫn xóa laban.vn khốn kiếp đó chỉ là để xỏa cái Shortcut thôi,nó vẫn như con đỉa bám dai lắm,bao người căm ghét nó.Kể cả Qrtax cũng tự xông vào.2 thằng chó này nếu càng xóa,nó càng phá
Những cái thực tế hoành hành thế này chả thấy ai làm được,còn copy trang web rồi đăng làm bài của họ thì đầy rẫy nhưng có áp dụng được gì đâu !

----------


## helloseo

*Trả lời: So sánh hiệu năng Windows 8 và Windows 7*

Em ko biết vì sao anh bị dính cái "bọn" này, cá nhân em ít khi nào để máy mình dính những cái đó, máy mấy đứa bạn em thì cũng đã bị, em cũng đã xóa cho tụi nó thành công nhiều lân rồi, giá như anh gần chỗ em thì em còn giúp trực tiếp cho anh. Còn nếu anh cảm thấy quá ức chế với nó tại sao anh ko cài lại Windows luôn đi? còn nếu thấy Windows nhiều lỗi và rắc rối phiền toái quá sao anh không dùng thử qua hệ điều hành khác? như Linux Ubuntu chẳng hạn, em dùng cả 2 năm nay và ko có ý định chuyển lại qua Windows (mặc dù máy vẫn cài để chơi game)

P/S: Em biết anh cũng ko có ý gì xấu đâu, chẳng là vì anh đang bực vs cái "bọn" đó thôi, nhưng vấn đề sử dụng ngôn từ trên diễn đàn anh nên chú ý (mất công bị mod, hay admin BAN nick thì mệt lắm :emlaugh: )

----------

